

Tell HN: Lawrence Lessig is doing an AMA tomorrow on Reddit at 2pm - selmnoo


======
milkmiruku
Wrong day I'm afraid;
[http://reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1o8hul/i_am_lawrence_lessi...](http://reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1o8hul/i_am_lawrence_lessig_activist_and_law_prof_at/)

